# The Most Dangerous Takedown in Judo & BJJ



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2014)

> Stephan Kesting teaches Kani Basami, the most dangerous throw in Judo and BJJ.  More tips, tricks and techniques at http://www.grapplearts.com/newsletter


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank You mate - scissor takedown really kills your legs if you don't know how to do it...


----------



## hussaf (Apr 8, 2014)

Never thought of kani as the most dangerous technique, interesting.

We still do it in our group...not sure about competition though.  It's embarrassing when it fails, that's for sure.


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 9, 2014)

I have seen a lot of Kani at the competition so i think that throw is legal, but also I don't think is so dangerous...


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a very interesting perspective on this technique.  We call this takedown Kane Sute in our dojo.  I'm not sure about most dangerous though.  I can think of a few throws that might be worse.


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 10, 2014)

particularly on the street around 90% of the take-downs will be unsafe ... for one of the sides


----------



## drop bear (Apr 10, 2014)

Makalakumu said:


> That's a very interesting perspective on this technique.  We call this takedown Kane Sute in our dojo.  I'm not sure about most dangerous though.  I can think of a few throws that might be worse.




I would feel better about that than being suplexed.


----------



## hussaf (Apr 10, 2014)

You kani someone and Uke just kind of sits down in a some what uncomfortable fashion.  I mean, unless you miss horribly and do a flying side kick in his knee.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 10, 2014)

I have used the throw while rolling, but not very often, and usually after I pick up a leg. I could see how the flying version could bring your whole body against the ACL though. Nasty.


----------



## hussaf (Apr 10, 2014)

I just don't see it...the way I do it is wrap the front leg before commuting the back leg behind Uke knees...and it's a scissoring motion so you are going with the natural bend of Uke legs.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 10, 2014)

It wouldn't be the leg causing the damage, it would be the pelvis crashing into the side of the knee from attempting it and getting it deep.  Still, I don't think it's the most dangerous throw or take down.


----------



## Buka (Apr 11, 2014)

We've used this technique for as long as I can  remember.  We called it a scissors. Rarely saw an injury to either the  thrower or the "scissoree" - either in competition or training.

Back  in the seventies and eighties I used it in Karate tournaments in New  England quite often. Earned a point the times I scored with a follow up.  The only injury I got was from a gentleman, Billy Polk, who I believe  was a Shotokan practitioner. He reversed punched me to the side in the  middle of my take down. Broke two of my ribs. They gave me the point,  which they shouldn't have because his punch was first. Billy was a great guy and could punch quicker than I imagined.


In  the eighties, Billy Blanks taught me a head scissor take down. Same  motion with a jump - top leg going across the front of the throat and  trail leg going across the lower back (angling down from the shoulders)  Blanks used to score with it all the time. (he had some serious hop) I  pulled it off several times in competition as well. I missed it once -  the guy ducked and went left - I crashed to the floor and caught a stomp to the chest. (good, legal point back then)


We  used to teach scissors with a spotter. Student in a side stance,  spotter right behind him in same stance. Spotter would put his arms  around the student's back/chest (unclenched) and get the student used to  thrusting his lower body ahead of his upper body. The spotter allowed  the student to get the feel of the lower body thrusting forward without  having to crash to the mat too many times. The biggest mistake students  usually make is not extending that bottom leg. They tend to have the  knee bent and jam themselves. Using a spotter allows the student to  concentrate on that bottom leg really reaching.


Sometimes,  during big classes, we would do a "scissors line". We'd lay out the mats  in a long line with fifteen people all in side stances about 8-10 feet  apart. You would scissor the first guy (who would purposely go down)  then scramble up and go to the next guy. it seemed to work well, once  you were fairly adept at the scissors - doing it fast going down a line  really helped with your speed and taught you not to hesitate. 


We  also used to do a spinning scissors. (a 360 as opposed to like a  turning back kick) probably not practical, but it was something to do to  help body control. The spinning scissors took a person down fast and  hard. Speaking of which - when we did a regular scissors in dojo  sparring - the scissoree would reach out and cup the back of the head of  the guy you were taking down to insure he didn't crack his head. Seemed  to work well.

I never even considered it for BJJ. I competed in a few BJJ tourneys, but there were far too many ways i got smoked - didn't need a scissor take down to help me get whooped.


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah... it's used much often in mma than in BJJ.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 19, 2014)

[h=2]Re: The Most Dangerous Takedown in Judo & BJJ[/h]
I think the most dangerous take down is the "outer leg twist". When done right, there is no counter for it. It can damage your knee joint big time.


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 21, 2014)

which one it is ?


----------



## ETinCYQX (May 20, 2014)

I seem to be in the minority. I hate this throw, I wouldn't want it done on me and I wouldn't try it on anyone else. I like my knees intact.


----------



## Shinjuku Kid (Jul 15, 2014)

pretty sure in judo comp not legal ... not sure bjj


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 15, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I think the most dangerous take down is the "outer leg twist". When done right, there is no counter for it. It can damage your knee joint big time.





twins-mt said:


> which one it is ?


I assume you asked me. I just made this clip not too long ago.


----------

